# motor suggestions for 1/12 scale blinky racing



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

im getting ready for the indoor race season and this will be my second season of 1/12 scale onroad last season we ran open 17.5 this season we are going to run blinky 17.5 just looking to see what some guys are running around the country for a motor


----------



## barney24 (Oct 21, 2007)

D3.5 with a tuning rotor


----------



## dr voodoo (Mar 13, 2009)

Same bit 12.5 turquoise rotor


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

the d3.5 was def one motor i was thinking about it sounds pretty stout


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

and when you say the 12.5 turquoise rotor you mean the 5% team certified high tourqe rotor


----------



## 1armed1 (Aug 13, 2004)

axialcrawler said:


> and when you say the 12.5 turquoise rotor you mean the 5% team certified high tourqe rotor


No,
The 12.5 mm high torque spec rotor.

Dayton


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

picked up a rev tech good or bad what do ya think should i get the tunning rotor


----------



## Mike Slaughter (Sep 10, 2007)

axialcrawler said:


> picked up a rev tech good or bad what do ya think should i get the tunning rotor


You will be fine with the stock rotor. .5-1.5 notches back from full timing and a 3.8-3.95 roll-out and you will be golden!

Mike


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

thank you for all the help guys :wave:


----------



## davidl (Jan 7, 2002)

Been using the Reedy Sonic the last 3 weeks. Started with the 12.5 mm rotor, then the 12.3 mm version and lastly the 12.3 mm short. Didn't loose anything when going to the smaller rotors. We run on a very small track and sometimes they don't give us a straight to wind it out. Rollout was 3.09 inches.

Also have run the LRP X-12 with the 1 cell rotor. Good rip!


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks our track is not that big either last year we ran boosted 17.5 and some guys were destroying cars so we decided to slow it down a bit plus running 17.5 blinky seems to be the norm has anyone used the hobby wing 1s spedo that crc sells i need a new spedo and it sounds good for a reasonable price


----------



## dragrace (Aug 1, 2003)

axialcrawler said:


> thanks our track is not that big either last year we ran boosted 17.5 and some guys were destroying cars so we decided to slow it down a bit plus running 17.5 blinky seems to be the norm has anyone used the hobby wing 1s spedo that crc sells i need a new spedo and it sounds good for a reasonable price


A lot of people are running that speedo and it looks to be working real well.

Steve Dunn


----------



## axialcrawler (Nov 29, 2011)

thanks im going to crc next week andx im going to pick one up i just dont think you can beat the price


----------

